# Advice for prospective Expat



## MRaleigh (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello, 

I'm about to graduate from Cambridge with a degree in History and a basic qualification in Arabic and have been planning to work in Cairo for year from October.

Just wanted to get some thoughts from Expats on whether, given the situation at the moment, I should be considering looking at other Middle Eastern countries? I would prefer not to as I have my heart set on Egypt but I guess have to be flexible at the moment! 

Thanks for your time, 
All the best, 

M Raleigh


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MRaleigh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm about to graduate from Cambridge with a degree in History and a basic qualification in Arabic and have been planning to work in Cairo for year from October.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I am here and never left not even during the uprising. I'm still in one piece as I am typing up a reply for you 

I would say come here and relax but that is just my opinion.

Have you got a job that pays decent money though?
If you are on egyptian wage you'll struggle. A decent rent can be up to 500 euros a month. If you want the expat lifestyle you'll need money. Not as cheap as people think it is here.


----------



## MRaleigh (Oct 24, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am here and never left not even during the uprising. I'm still in one piece as I am typing up a reply for you
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice! I'm searching for work at the moment but as I won't be starting for 7 months I feel it's still too early. I've heard that an Egyptian wage won't be enough, but my primary aim is to get my Arabic as fluent as possible and I'm worried that will be hard in a western firm. Also, if I'm only staying a year, I'm guessing the role would be one that leans towards the temporary (so wage is going to be low anyway!) 

Any advice on that front would also be very useful! Apart from teaching (I don't have a TFL and I'm not sure I'm patient enough for that!) what sort of work is available for English speakers? I've heard PR and advertising are particular areas?

Thanks again, 
All the best, 
M Raleigh


----------

